
The canals of Venice are now “clear and full of fish” hoax - DyslexicAtheist
https://twitter.com/EliotHiggins/status/1240229140143448071
======
gregoriol
It seems a bit false to call it a hoax: \- first, the locations he amazingly
manages to find with Google Street View and Earth are actually in Venice or in
it's district \- second, as pointed out by a response on twitter, Reuters
interviewed a resident there about that matter, so they most likely were there
and would not post about it if it was not true

Reuters tweet here:
[https://twitter.com/reuters/status/1240242797933821955?s=21](https://twitter.com/reuters/status/1240242797933821955?s=21)

~~~
_bxg1
I think the hoax is that people were saying it was a hoax. Which blows my mind
a little. That was the take I originally believed.

~~~
throw_away
This will blow your mind in a similar way:
[https://journals.sagepub.com/doi/full/10.1177/03063127145356...](https://journals.sagepub.com/doi/full/10.1177/0306312714535679)

------
pvaldes
1) Algae in water suddenly dissapear

2) in the previous weeks everybody was cleaning the streets with lots of
diluted bleach

Mhh... I sense some connection here, and is not what they think...

------
jgelsey
So it's not a hoax.

